# Castro has massive stroke



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Just what the title says, massive stroke, can't feed self, doesn't recognize anyone etc. Now what?:ask:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think the embargo will end right away, but I plan on making a big purchase to last me a while anyway...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I don't see it having any real effect on anything that would concern us... like our beloved, delicious Habanos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Geez, while I'm sure that the end of the embargo would be beneficial to the Cuban people, I cringe to think about its affect on the sale of Habanos worldwide


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> Geez, while I'm sure that the end of the embargo would be beneficial to the Cuban people, I cringe to think about its affect on the sale of Habanos worldwide


^^ Exactly. For novelty's sake, the demand is going to spike, and it will take years for the industry to recover.


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

I assume you are referring to Fidel. If so there will be no change at all, Fidel has been in poor health and his brother Raul has been running things for years. Now if Raul had the stroke things could get very interesting.


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Apparently the Venezuelan doctor that is the source of this isn't all that reputable.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Cmdio said:


> I assume you are referring to Fidel. If so there will be no change at all, Fidel has been in poor health and his brother Raul has been running things for years. Now if Raul had the stroke things could get very interesting.


This is why I don't think we'll see much, if any, change.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

But it's still not a bad idea to start prepping for a long winter. :ask:


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

If it gets dangerous, as strange as it sounds, he'll be taken into protection under the state for some type of trade or resource (not cigars) and brought to one of America's medical hospitals. This has happened a few times in our history with other countries that we don't like amazingly enough.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

If the embargo was lifted yesterday -there would be so many lawsuits over rights -trademarks,not to mention land disputes with the families who owned the fields before the takeover it would be decades before you saw a single cuban cigar enter the country legally ---


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

avitti said:


> If the embargo was lifted yesterday -there would be so many lawsuits over rights -trademarks,not to mention land disputes with the families who owned the fields before the takeover it would be decades before you saw a single cuban cigar enter the country legally ---


+1 I could not agree more.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

he must have finally smoked a glass-topped Cohiba.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> he must have finally smoked a glass-topped Cohiba.


Maybe it was a poisoned one from long before forgotten? Lol.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

I was told the embargo would never lift while he's alive...

However, nowadays it's more symbolic than anything, it's not hurting them THAT bad, and there are quite a few countries currently with MUCH worse human rights records and less agreeable governments that we still trade with (China and N. Korea anyone?)


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cmdio said:


> I assume you are referring to Fidel. If so there will be no change at all, Fidel has been in poor health and his brother Raul has been running things for years. Now if Raul had the stroke things could get very interesting.


I agree 100% with you. Nothing would change.

I have for many years put much thought into what would happen if the embargo went away. Would habanos sa be able to keep up with supply just considering the American market? I have a gut feeling that they wouldn't and the quality would go to crap. Im sure prices would go up at the very least 50% with supply and demand. The only reason I want the embargo to end is so that the Cuban people can finally be free. I have zero problems sourcing habanos right now and seeing them for sale here in the USA wouldn't change anything for me. That being said my new years resolution is to stock pile nothing but cc's with the only exception being LP's and other htf nc sticks. I want to have a few years worth of smoking in my inventory IF the embargo is ever lifted. As of now I only have about 4 years worth at my low current smoking rate. I can see newbies who don't have a clue as of now on how to get a hold of genuine habanos going nuts paying $15.00-20.00 for sticks that we now get for about 7 bucks if they ever legally reach our shores.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CraigJS said:


> Just what the title says, massive stroke, can't feed self, doesn't recognize anyone etc. Now what?:ask:


Brother Raul will take over not much change there.
I wish Fidel well he is an icon all over the world people recognize his face. He has outlived many American presidents who continued to up hold an Embargo. That how it was originally intended continues to serve no useful purpose. As far as Cuban cigars to the states if the Embargo got lifted tomorrow you would not see any cigars for a decade. The very rich and famous would probably see them much sooner. Even if you could get a box the price would be astronomical. Not only that but online vendors would jack there prices up as well. No benefit for us but it would benefit the Cuban people. For that reason i wish it would end the Cuban people have suffered much at the hands of the dictator.Please guys lets not turn this into a political debate as it is strictly against the rules!
Thanks!


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Brother Raul will take over not much change there.
> I wish Fidel well he is an icon all over the world people recognize his face. He has outlived many American presidents who continued to up hold an Embargo. That how it was originally intended continues to serve no useful purpose. As far as Cuban cigars to the states if the Embargo got lifted tomorrow you would not see any cigars for a decade. The very rich and famous would probably see them much sooner. Even if you could get a box the price would be astronomical. Not only that but online vendors would jack there prices up as well. No benefit for us but it would benefit the Cuban people. For that reason i wish it would end the Cuban people have suffered much at the hands of the dictator.Please guys lets not turn this into a political debate as it is strictly against the rules!
> Thanks!


That's what worries me. I'm agree with the 10 year mark.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> .... Please guys lets not ....


.... yeah Interesting news, it is what it is.. nothing more. 
I've read enough Saka to realize, any armchair internet speculation about this will likely bear no aspect of reality anyway. Cheers Brothers !


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

..don't take that the wrong way friends... I just mean what will be, will be..


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I have read stories about Castro's impending death for years now. Eventually one will be true, but I'm not sure this is the one.


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

bpegler said:


> I have read stories about Castro's impending death for years now. Eventually one will be true, but I'm not sure this is the one.


I agree. I have doubts about the source all the articles I can find are relying on (he previously reported that Hugo Chavez was "hours from death"). Also it really doesn't matter if Fidel dies.

Raul has already been running the show for several years. Fidel has been mostly out of the public eye and has had (if reports are to believed) some pretty serious health issues that have had him close to death on several occasions.

Raul has been a bit more progressive than Fidel, but I don't see anything happening with the embargo anytime soon.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I see no reason to believe the Embargo will be lifted EVER.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> I see no reason to believe the Embargo will be lifted EVER.


as a habano lover, I hope not


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Some one tell him no more free cigars???


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

avitti said:


> If the embargo was lifted yesterday -there would be so many lawsuits over rights -trademarks,not to mention land disputes with the families who owned the fields before the takeover it would be decades before you saw a single cuban cigar enter the country legally ---


If the embargo was to never be lifted, I would agree that this would be why. Both the USA and Cuba would have so many complicated lawsuits that I don't see the governments ever resolving the issue


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Draepheus said:


> I see no reason to believe the Embargo will be lifted EVER.


You know i and some friends have a standing joke between us! 3 things that will never happen in our lifetimes mind you this has been going on for the better part of 30 years between us.
1st The Jets will win another Super Bowl
2nd One or all of us will have Sex with Pam Anderson { mind you this was around the Bay Watch days}
3rd Cuban Embargo lifted.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i and some friends have a standing joke between us! 3 things that will never happen in our lifetimes mind you this has been going on for the better part of 30 years between us.
> 1st The Jets will win another Super Bowl
> 2nd One or all of us will have Sex with Pam Anderson { mind you this was around the Bay Watch days}
> 3rd Cuban Embargo lifted.


It might be really hard, but I think it's possible for the Jets one of these years.

As for Pale's edited comment. He can insult me if he likes, but he doesn't know anything about foreign medical agreements.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> It might be really hard, but I think it's possible for the Jets one of these years.
> 
> You think it's dumb that a dictator with medical problems, a lot of money, and potentially something to offer would go to the country with the best medical technology and applications in the world? Really? It happens a lot more often than you think, and the government arranges deals for it every once in a while. Nobody wants to die.
> 
> And I didn't cry for votes, thank you. But thank you for the insult.


I actually edited my post about the same time you replied, deleting my comment toward you. Since it was replied to anyway though, your original comment was completely idiotic and I stand behind it even if I subsequently deleted it to avoid stirring the pot


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> I actually edited my post about the same time you replied, deleting my comment toward you. Since it was replied to anyway though, your original comment was completely idiotic and I stand behind it even if I subsequently deleted it to avoid stirring the pot


Iran's dictator was sheltered because of an exchange we had with him which allowed him to get top-tier medical care for his serious ailment. That's one example of many. It doesn't matter what they think of America, what they like, what our feelings are about it. If there's a potential exchange, or we get something out of it, then we let them in for medical care. It's beneficial towards us and the other party.

Don't call people an idiot if you don't know anything about a topic and just think it's silly.

If Castro gets worse, and their medical care can't do anything about it, and his brother cares at all about him, it's pretty feasible that in exchange for some more freedoms in Cuba, or an exchange of resources, land, potential access to suspected sites for other means. The list is actually quite extensive. It'd also be a great boon for America because it would very good to the UN and to the world. As it always does when handling these medical agreements. It would also open up negotiations again, possibly (that one is a long shot given, but not entirely).


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gentlemen please try to stay to the topic here. Arguing and off topic posts are not needed here. Enough of this petty stuff. 

Consider this the warning.....


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> he must have finally smoked a glass-topped Cohiba.


Lol. That'd do it


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

A client of mine here in the states involved in medicine makes regular trips with her team to help train in Cuba.
On a separate note, if the embargo was ever to be lifted, I can see tobacco farmers selling more of it to non Cuban manufacturers rather than their own. Mostly because they would make better money doing so.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

splattttttt said:


> A client of mine here in the states involved in medicine makes regular trips with her team to help train in Cuba.
> On a separate note, if the embargo was ever to be lifted, I can see tobacco farmers selling more of it to non Cuban manufacturers rather than their own. Mostly because they would make better money doing so.


First they have to go to court to see who owns the land!!!!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> First they have to go to court to see who owns the land!!!!


That's easy. Castro.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

splattttttt said:


> That's easy. Castro.


No Castro stole the land--the families who were on the land before the revolution own that land..Nothing is easy when it comes to Cuba


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I will not argue that. I understand this to be true. But governments through out the globe do the same on a regular basis. The do it cause they can.


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

avitti said:


> No Castro stole the land--the families who were on the land before the revolution own that land..Nothing is easy when it comes to Cuba


I have a family friend who in 92/93 came into posession a large parcel of property that had belonged to his family in Eastern Europe before Soviet takeover. This of course would end up being a matter for the courts, but this would be very difficult in the case of Cuba. While most of the infrastructure that existed before Castro's takeover was held by US companies it has largely been kept up and updated by foreign companies. It would get very tied up in international courts, and no easy solution exists.

I don't see the embargo being lifted until the US companies (or their current subsidiary representatives) are adequately compensated for what was theirs pre-Revolution.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd heard that Raul Castro was super popular with regular Cuban people because he removed at least some of the restrictions his older brother had in place: they were now allowed to have cell phones; if they could afford it, THEY could stay at some of the lush hotels there to attract wealthy business persons and tourists, etc. Also, I'd been in conversation with a B&M owner who's said exactly what's being stated on this topic: the lifting of the Embargo will not immediately affect things as far as their cigar availability, AND the massive lawsuits and court battles that will occur. He said it will be years before any changes come into place after its end. Also, I greatly respect Fidel Castro, though I have every reason to believe however, if I were under his auspices I'd probably end up in a Cuban prison, myself! I'm a hard-headed little cuss when it comes to some "rights"! It will be very interesting to see what happens (for the better of course) for American, Cuban, and Cuban-American citizens as far as international travel, artistic benefits.........and of course - shhhh eep: - our beloved passion and past-time!!!!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone thought about the result of a Connecticut broad leaf seed grown in Cuba might taste like? Possibly already happened?


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

I have to imagine pre-Revolution the cigar makers there were experimenting with growing strains of tobacco from other parts of the world. So I would bet this might have happened, but not any time recently.

This is what I would find most exciting if the embargo was lifted, I would love to not only see how different tobaccos grow in Cuba but also what some of my favorite blenders could do when combining Cuban tobacco along with all the other fun stuff from the rest of the world.

Maybe one day.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

It looks like he's still kicking...

Fidel Castro Makes First Public Appearance in Months | Fox News Latino


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I'm starting to think we're being manipulated by the Cubans. He must mean more than jst a figure head.
According to the Washington Post, he has not made any public appearances since the pope visited him.


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Who knows if it is even him? Fidel has been using doubles ever since the assassination plots started. I doubted the veracity of the source of the report of the stroke, but I similarly doubt the veracity of the statements made by a Venezuelan governmental official and a "Hotel Manager". Venezuela has been a major trading partner with Cuba and has very close political ties as well.

The only thing I know is that one of these two reports was wrong. Beyond that, I don't know anything.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The stories that surround Castro never cease to amaze.
The only thing that continues to amaze me is no matter what forum i am on. Put the name Castro in the post and people flock to the thread. Sorta like when a women joins a cigar forum amazing!:laugh:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Castro may own Cuba but the mob has rights to Havana. Whatever happens eventually it should be fun to watch.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

tpharkman said:


> Castro may own Cuba but the mob has rights to Havana. Whatever happens eventually it should be fun to watch.


IIRC, I think the mob was defeated over a decade ago both abroad and in the US by mobsters posing as politicians ( ;
So now, what ever rights they were able to acquire are belongs to outside governments. Probably not Sicily LOL


----------

